
Google Mac introduces "GrabFS", the screenshot file system  - nickb
http://googlemac.blogspot.com/2008/01/grabfs-screenshot-file-system.html
======
mechanical_fish
Google -- the Xerox PARC of our generation!

Now the question is: Should I spend dozens of hours trying to reinvent Snapz
Pro by copying files at 20fps and then somehow encoding them into a single
H.264 file? Or should I just spend $80?

